#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the steps to start an eCommerce business?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

There are so many process to starting a eCommerce business.
From choosing a brand name,writing product listings,Starting to sell products online and etc.


Can you guys tell me the steps to start a eCommerce business?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> There are so many process to starting a eCommerce business.
> From choosing a brand name,writing product listings,Starting to sell products online and etc.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the steps to start a eCommerce business?
> 
> 
> ...



Identify a high-potential product. ...Lock down a manufacturer. ...Come up with a brand name and secure your online presence. ...*Develop* your website. ...Figure out your fulfillment and shipping. ...Establish revenue goals. ...Design a *marketing plan*. ...Launch your online store.

----------


## Bhavya

> Identify a high-potential product. ...Lock down a manufacturer. ...Come up with a brand name and secure your online presence. ...*Develop* your website. ...Figure out your fulfillment and shipping. ...Establish revenue goals. ...Design a *marketing plan*. ...Launch your online store.


Thanks For Sharing these steps Moana, It's really helpful for the people who are planning to start an eCommerce business

----------

